# Sex and IBS - can anyone help?



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

Hello I found this website for the first time tonight, and I was so happy that there are actually other people out there with the same problems I have I almost started crying! I was diagnosed with IBS 2 1/2 years ago. Not convinced it was IBS since I was in fine health otherwise and only experience "C" ALL OF THE TIME, I have since been to SEVEN, yes SEVEN doctors who have said there is nothing wrong with me. Sound familiar? Anyway, I have a ton of questions, but thought I would start with these. For some reason, while I am C all of the time, during the week of my period, I have normal, pain free bowel movements without any prompting (metamucil and the like). Does anyone else seem to have a connection with their hormones and C? If so, how do you keep whatever is happening during the period week going?Also - orgasms are EXTREMELY painful. To the point that I have no interest in sex whatsoever (much to the dismay of my husband of 7 months). All of the muscles that cramp up when I'm having a C spasm cramp up duing that time as well. This is causing me to be depressed, and is causing problems in my new marriage. Does anyone have any suggestions?I've tried pretty much everything it seems to relieve the IBS, but as you all know, nothing seems to work. Any ideas???? Please????


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Painful sex could be a sign of an infection or endometriosis....not IBS.As for the changes in bowel movements during your period, that is normal for most of the women who post on this board (from what I read).


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I agree with what Jen said. I would really talk to an Ob-Gyn. I have not seen anyone attribute painful sex to Ibs. As far as the bowel movements, I again agree with Jen, most people from what I've read, along with myself seem to have the same problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

Jen and Anna - Thanks for the replies - I've been to two GYN's and after various exams and an ultrasound, a fibroid was found but no infection or endometriosis. the mystery continues - but thanks for your help!!


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I think I remember a thread in the adult meeting place several months back about constipation and painful sex. You might try looking at the list of all topics in that forum, not just hte past 30 days, and maybe search the archives some.I'm glad you found this board







It has been a wonderful source of support for so many of us!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks atp - I'll check it out!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Bcass,FYI: An ultrasound can NOT show endometriosis. Endo can ONLY be diagnosised through a laprascopy.


----------

